# Verkaufe Scott Spark 620 Carbon Fully



## Ohmberger (16. Mai 2015)

Hier der Link zu meiner ebay Anzeige.




 
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...mano-xt,-syncros/320797427-217-3609?ref=myads


----------



## Ohmberger (17. Mai 2015)

preis: 1799 vb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ohmberger (21. Mai 2015)

Preisupdate 1699 vb


----------

